
Show HN: Docker.hostip.dev – Access localhost from Docker on Mac, Linux, windows - aussieguy1234
https://hostip.dev/blog/2020/04/24/docker-made-easy/
======
aaronedam
While Docker is already offering 'host.docker.internal', what is the reason
for this blog post?

~~~
aussieguy1234
host.docker.internal does not work on a Linux host.

For other OSes the hostnames provided by Docker are inconsistent, i.e.
docker.for.mac.localhost

This just provides a cross platform hostname that you can use on any OS.

------
fulafel
A lot of developers are confused about the loopback address (aka localhost).
This product name/description seems to build on it and so seems a little
cynical?

~~~
aussieguy1234
Accessing "localhost" in a Docker container will send you to the loopback
address of the container itself.

docker.hostip.dev points to the default bridge network adaptor address which
will access your dev machines localhost. It does not replace accessing
localhost/127.0.0.1 on your dev machine directly

~~~
fulafel
"Your dev machines localhost" is confused - this is unrelated to the loopback.
Also "the loopback address of the container itself" \- there is a loopback
interface per network node, be it a container or host, different loopback
addresses (127.0.0.2 etc) would not change anything.

